# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Random Password Generator, no VBA

## tigeravatar

I saw this post for a random password generator and challenged myself to make one without using any VBA.  Attached is the result.

It is protected, the sheet protection password is "123" (no quotes) if you want to take a look at what happens behind the scenes.  I found it to be a fun way to do something new and wanted to share what I came up with  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

Pretty nice stuff Tigeravatar  :Smilie:

----------


## dmtcrainey

I know this is really really old, but it is still pretty cool.  

I am hoping to do something similar, except i want two of each lower,upper, special, number  but first character should be upper or lower.  wish me luck.

----------

